# Stopping hooks/jigheads rusting



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

I've noticed that a bit of corrosion quickly takes the pricklyness off chemically sharpened hooks and at $10 a pack for jigheads I try my best to stop them rusting.
My approach to date is after a trip I rinse my jigheads in fresh water and bench dry them. This is OK but they are still ready to rust at first sight of salt.
Is there any U-beaut spray that can be applied to stop rust? Ideally it should not put the fish off or even better be a fish attractant.
INOX would do the job an the corrosion side of things but I'd still like to catch fish (could be a residual taste). 
I read that Dick Lewers uses WD-40 and lets it dry out. Sounds like a stinker to me.
:? What do you do?


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

the (very) occasional spray of inox/lanox into the tacklebox seems to keep most hooks from rusting up.

although after my last trip i forgot to do it and now my jigheads all have a funky orange colour   

off to the tackle shop for me....


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

baby oil

Cheers

jeffo


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

fish oil ?

maybe just dig the hook into a capsule


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

I use WD40.
Fish / tuna oil tends to go pretty thick after a while, almost like glue but it would work.


----------



## bankmaggot (Nov 9, 2008)

WD 40 after a good rinse,we also use WD 40 for fish attractant.


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

WD40 was apparantly first concocted as a fish attractant and latter used for other stuff. I am not making this up.

http://www.stripersonline.com/surftalk/ ... ight=wd-40

People seem pretty torn on whether it works or not. What do I think? No bloody idea.

JT


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

I have used that spray on Canola oil stuff but mainly just rinse in fresh water and let bench dry these days.

Marty


----------



## bankmaggot (Nov 9, 2008)

I though your new found site said strippers.Have been schooled again!


----------



## joejoe (Sep 28, 2008)

i use the water absorbing beads that u find in medicine bottles and put them in my tackle box works well


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Go to the supermarket and get yourself a can of Garlic infused cooking spray oil


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Screw top plastic jar full of fresh water to chuck the hooks, lures and jigheads in and at home chuck them in a bag of that crystalline kitty litter. Haven't been game to try used stuff as a fish attractant yet... :lol:


----------



## Hoffy (Feb 12, 2008)

Wash in fresh water, sun dry and return to tackle box, and apply a little talcum powder. I apply through a little puffer plastic bottle that you just give a squeeze. Talc absorbs corrosion initiating moisture and does not have the scent 'baggage' of oils.


----------



## Revo (Aug 3, 2008)

Gary, I use SaltAway http://www.salt-away.com.au/pro1.asp to spray on my gear (reel, rod, lures, jigheads, anchor, etc) after a session on the salt. Quick. Easy. Safe on braid, etc. Doesn't need to be sprayed or rinsed with fresh water first.  And it doesn't seem to turn the fish off.



JT said:


> WD40 was apparantly first concocted as a fish attractant and latter used for other stuff.


I use WD40 to spray on the metal parts on my yak - I never thought of using it for jigheads, etc. Thanks for the info JT.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWeIJ+AUAAAdXgAAQQAMIABgALq/+oCAAQVPRqaD9KeoeRHoKAAAMmRQi8CKLtiTe8hDX5zX9nsby7aBQFWRTDpM+LjF6xtFAWCS2RdyRThQkOIJ+AUA=


----------



## skippinlures (Nov 18, 2008)

G'day avayak,
I pour a little ultra bite solution over my jigheads (and spare hooks). It seems to work and you have the added bonus of it being a fish attractant. Another trick I use is to carry spare jigheads in those small resealable plastic envelopes in my vest. Seldom do they get wet and go rusty.
Cheers,
skippinlures


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Olive oil !!!!!


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I just snag them on a handy reef - they still rust, but I can't see them ;-) .


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

sbd said:


> I just snag them on a handy reef - they still rust, but I can't see them ;-) .


oh, that kind of reef  for a spit second i thought you had a cunning plan


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Soooo many options. Thanks for the suggestions. I have trouble getting my head around WD-40 as a fish attractant, I might have to experiment with the goldfish. :twisted: The garlic scented Canola oil and ultrabite sound good with the added bonus of fish attractant. I reckon if you rebadged the Canola oil and sold it in tackle shops you could charge $30 a can. I've tried the fish oil before but it goes gluggy then hard and I just don't open that tackle box any more. 
Baby oil sounds like fun  but I'm already on the "watch closely" list with my wife over my nail polish collection. It's for pimping jigheads  .


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I must say that I dry wretch when I get a sniff of ultrabite :?


----------



## bankmaggot (Nov 9, 2008)

wopfish said:


> I must say that I dry wretch when I get a sniff of ultrabite :?


We often dry heeve on sunday mornings,same as wretch? More important,what is ultrabrite? It's tooth paste in Oregon.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Yeah like wanting to chuck !!! Ultrabite is a fish attractant... have you ever smelt seal shit... well its like that BAAAAAAAD !!!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

wopfish said:


> Yeah like wanting to chuck !!! Ultrabite is a fish attractant... have you ever smelt seal shit... well its like that BAAAAAAAD !!!


The trick is to taste a bit, once you have done that the smell doesn't seem so bad :lol:


----------



## BigMatt (Nov 19, 2008)

i sprinkle rice into all my tackle boxes...absorbs the moisture really well


----------



## etr420 (Jan 7, 2008)

I carry a little airtight plastic bottle (pill bottle) about half full of silica gel beads (the things that come in little sachets in dried food packets and electronics goods etc., usually with a warning "do not eat"). I drop hooks, sinkers and other bits of hardware into it if I'm done with them while out on the water. It absorbs the moisture quickly and prevents rusting until you get home and have time to 1. extract the bits and pieces, which are dry, but rinse them to get rid of the salt, and 2. dry them again. I doubt a spray with Inox or WD40 would do any harm. Those products are basically a small amount of mineral oil in a lot of solvent.

The stuff about WD40 being originally developed as a fish attractant is, I'm pretty sure, an urban myth. Confusion I think with a product known as "Fisholene", which apparently is a mixture of fish oil and white spirits:

http://www.cerberus.com.au/cgi-bin/news ... record=131

Fisholene seems to be very highly regarded as a rust preventer. Same principle as WD40 - the white spirit evaporates leaving a thin, even layer of lubricant.

Well, you can still, amazingly, buy cod liver oil at some pharmacies, and I would guess 100ml of that mixed with about a litre or two of white spirits (hardware store) would do the trick. You'll want straight oil, not emulsion like Hypol. (When I was a kid we used to have to swallow a tablespoon of cod liver oil a day, as tonic - source of vitamin A or something).

If you're going to use the silical gel beads you need to periodically rejuvenate them by drying them out. Spread them in a single layer on a tray in an oven and heat for about an hour at 120 degrees centigrade. As soon as they're cool enough to handle, pop them back in their tightly sealed bottle. They'll absorb a little over a third of their weight in water. They're not poisonous in themselves, but sometimes they contain crystals of cobalt chloride as an indicator of when they can absorb no more water. This staff is somewhat poisonous. If your pellets include cobalt chloride, the crystals will be dark blue when the silica gel is dry, and pale pink when it needs rejuvenating.


----------

